

Plea HN: Please use the HN bookmarklet - instakill

When submitting external links, please could you start using the bookmarklet tool available here http://ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html because if you're submitting a URL that has been submitted before, it will redirect you instead of posting a duplicate.<p>*I know there have been many discussions about the bookmarklet, but the more we drill it into the community, the better posting etiquette will get.
======
slater
It also redirects you using the regular submission form; i've submitted many a
site or news item only to be redirected to an existing thread.

Methinks there's something wrong with the filter.

~~~
timrobinson
Duplicates normally have slightly different URLs: maybe an extra /, or HTTPS
instead of HTTP, or added query string parameters.

------
kovar
I'm sure I am missing something, but if this is the desired behavior, why not
mandate it in the UI, why give users the option to not use the bookmarklet?

------
revorad
<http://ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html>

